# Wert aus Servlet an normale Klasse übergeben



## mika23 (2. Jun 2007)

hallo,
ich lese aus einem servlet einen Pfad aus und möchte diesen an eine andere klasse weitergeben.
so schauts bis jetzt aus :


```
package controller;

import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

import java.util.*;

public class GetPath extends HttpServlet {
	
	public static String pfad;
	public void doGet (HttpServletRequest rq,
            HttpServletResponse rs)
	throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		rs.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = rs.getWriter();
		
		HttpSession session = rq.getSession(false);
	
		if(session != null)
		{
		     
		     pfad = rq.getSession().getServletContext().getRealPath("/");
			 out.println("pfad"+pfad);			
		}
	}
	
	}
```

wie mache ich das am besten ???
habe schon viele sachen probiert.. aber kann den wert einfach net übergeben.. bekomme immer nur "null" zurück.

danke euch !!


----------



## mika23 (2. Jun 2007)

bei diesem beispiel bekomme ic zb auch nur immer "null" zurück.


```
package controller;

import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

import java.util.*;

public class GetPath extends HttpServlet {
	
	public static String pfad;
	public void doGet (HttpServletRequest rq,
            HttpServletResponse rs)
	throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		rs.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = rs.getWriter();
		
		HttpSession session = rq.getSession(false);
	
		if(session != null)
		{
		     
		     pfad = rq.getSession().getServletContext().getRealPath("/");
			 out.println("pfad"+pfad);			
		}
	}
	public void SetPfad(String pfad_)
	{
		pfad = pfad_;
	}
	
	}
```


----------



## huckfinn (4. Jun 2007)

Hi,

1. Nimm mal das FALSE aus der 


```
HttpSession session = rq.getSession(false);
```

wenn du mit einer Session etwas anfangen willst, sonst ist die Zeile 


```
if(session != null)
```

immer ungültig.

2. Benutze doch einfach 


```
this.getServletContext().....
```

anstelle von 


```
rq.getSession().getServletContext().....
```

wenn du etwas mit dem Servletcontext machen willst. Diese Eigenschaft wird  mit


```
public class GetPath extends HttpServlet { ...
```

verebt.

Gruß huck


----------

